# Anyone wear knee pads?



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I have slim knee pads as well and I wear them. Saves my knees from a lot of damage, especially on icy days. Or some sketchy park days too :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

YES! I have knee pads with gel in them and they are heavenly. The amount of pain is reduced to practically zero. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I wear volleyball knee pads from sports authority.. 7$ and they work perfect


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> I wear volleyball knee pads from sports authority.. 7$ and they work perfect


Interesting... think I'll check those out.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Black Diamond hard shell kneepads work pretty well. It makes a difference with you're kneeing in hardpacked or ice


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I ended up cracking my knee cap in half and having to spend 6 months wearing a leg stabilizer on and off 2 years ago. Probably the most stupid accident I ever had, slipped on ice crossing the street, banged my knee against the concrete. Then I started to learn to ice skate a few month ago and what do you know, bam, landed on it again. So now I wear the hard shell Pro Tec while doing anything. Gotta find something more stream lined.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I second the volleyball kneepads. They are very cushy and low profile. Definetly saved my knees more than once!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

snaplok sounds like what happened to eddie wall while filming video gangs. except he slipped out on concrete after boardsliding a double down c rail over steps. landed went toe slide and slipped. kneecap destroyed, I felt bad it seems like eddie gets messed up in every film hes in, or at least video gangs and forum or against em


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

snaplok said:


> Gotta find something more stream lined.:laugh:


lol, i have the same ones (pro-tec). i bought some RED rail guards, but i don't use the lower half. that d3o kneepads (etc) looks interesting.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

i got some cheap rucanor volleyball knee pads as well. started wearing them after bashing my knees on the ice a couple times this season and ending up with a huge bruise. now i feel a lot more confident with them on on icy days


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

damn I never thought about volleyball knee pads...that doesn't sound like a bad idea at all...


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I wear MX style knee/shin guarsds all the time, inexpensive and worth every penny (Approx $15)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Alx98 said:


> I second the volleyball kneepads. They are very cushy and low profile. Definetly saved my knees more than once!


ditto here as well..
plus they keep the knees warmer on the cold days :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never worn them, but I was sessioning boxes with someone the other day who was wearing them for the first time, and she said they felt fine, and gave her more courage when hitting the box, so if I might bust out the skate kneepads some time next year if I'm planning a rail session.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I wear volleyball knee pads. They have definitely save me some pain on the ice coast. Some of those falls would have been pretty painful if I didn't have them on.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, and i thought i was hiding m volleyball knee pads under my pants,lol. they work great. no more bruises


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I went to Sports Authority and picked up their own brand multi-sport knee pads (in the volleyball section) (comes in black or white) for $6 and used them a few days ago. Really saved the day for me when I took a slam jibbing, without them, I woulda been in some pain and probably would have left earlier...

They also feel like they keep my knee from getting bent outta shape when I tweak grabs and stuff sorta like a knee brace...I recommend grabbin some, specially if your on the sketchy side and slam hard when you go down


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, knee pads are awesome. i wear them for sure. you can't even tell that they are there. since i started working on my carving, i often found myself on my knees...and not in a good way. they def cushioned the blow. my carving is alot better now and i don't need them, but i still wear them anyway. if you're hitting up the park...knee pads will save your a__!


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

I've actually played volleyball competitively for 5 years now and my absolute favorite kneepads to use are the Asics Slider. They're stiff at first, but they'll be broken in within an hour. Comfortable when the knees flex, don't slide down, and great impact protection. They're more contoured to your knee than the "bubble" knee pads and work much better, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

anyone wear shinguards? haha. First time I hit a box I fell and hit my shin on the side rail. DAM THAT HURT!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I wore volleyball knee pads when I was first learning and raking my knees across the ice every time I fell. I got a ton of shit about it from my friends, but if the knee pads allow me to learn faster and have more fun, then why wouldn't I wear them? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I moved up from the regular skate pads to the Black Diamond Telekneesis pads. After cracking my kneecap in half I have no choice but to wear them while snowboarding. I'll save the skate pads for everything else.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I am a beginner and I wear Triple Eight Undercover Kneepad, Level wrist guard glove, Azzpad and of course helmet. My knees and azz are the main 2 parts that thank me very very much.


----------

